# Plant ID 1



## cyber_ecco (Dec 4, 2006)

Help me identify this plant please. Thanks.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=81&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia

_Ludwigia inclinata_ var _verticillata_ 'Cuba'. It's either that or the 'Araguaia', but you really have to grow them a while to tell the difference. Either way, growth requirements are the same, with high levels of micro nutrients being paramount.


----------



## cyber_ecco (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

